# The Giants



## khil (May 19, 2011)

I stumbled upon this thread, very nice http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144272

I know there are people out there with huge centipedes. Any 10+ inchers out there?


----------



## micheldied (May 20, 2011)

I think 10 inchers are going to be very hard to find... Try 8 inches.


----------



## Travis K (May 20, 2011)

I have a S. s. de haani that is 10 or very close to it.  I will try and get pics this weekend and post them.

[YOUTUBE]awoNB2DnhFI[/YOUTUBE]
Here it is, that was 2 years ago I think.  Quite a few people told me to get ready for it to expire due to it's already large size at that time.  It is still alive and well though.


----------



## khil (May 22, 2011)

wow Travis that is a big one, it has probably grown even more since!

@micheldied I didn't mean necessarily 10" or more, just big ones really. I know there must be some big scolos out there, it would be nice for some eye candy for everyone.


----------



## micheldied (May 22, 2011)

I'll post some new pics of my big(Not very... only about 8 inches) Dehaani when I get back from vacation.
She molted just before I left.
In the mean time, I'd like to see the huge ones that are still out there.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (May 25, 2011)

Travis K said:


> I have a S. s. de haani that is 10 or very close to it.  I will try and get pics this weekend and post them.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]awoNB2DnhFI[/YOUTUBE]
> Here it is, that was 2 years ago I think.  Quite a few people told me to get ready for it to expire due to it's already large size at that time.  It is still alive and well though.


Wow nice sized pede and seems quite docile


----------



## micheldied (May 25, 2011)

Travis K said:


> I have a S. s. de haani that is 10 or very close to it.  I will try and get pics this weekend and post them.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]awoNB2DnhFI[/YOUTUBE]
> Here it is, that was 2 years ago I think.  Quite a few people told me to get ready for it to expire due to it's already large size at that time.  It is still alive and well though.


Man, that video gets me every time. Very ballsy. All the Subspinipes sp. I've had were very eager to bite everything and anything, especially my big Dehaani.


----------



## Travis K (May 25, 2011)

micheldied said:


> Man, that video gets me every time. Very ballsy. All the Subspinipes sp. I've had were very eager to bite everything and anything, especially my big Dehaani.


Yeah, I don't think that was the smartest thing I have ever done.  I failed to get recent pics of this pede but here are some old ones from a couple years ago.


----------



## micheldied (May 25, 2011)

Very nice, is it really very brownish in color? I like the really brown Dehaani, as opposed to the really red/orange ones that I have.

Would love to see some new pics, must be a beast by now.
My biggest one grew quite a bit on its last molt, despite already being 8 inches in length.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 25, 2011)

I can't find a scolopendra gigantea. What would be be the next biggest centipede I can get. I want one that has the potential to be long and thick. Scolopendra alternans? Scolopendra heros? Scolopendra dehaani? I will buy a juvenile and let it grow. Thanks.


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 26, 2011)

The one in Travis' vid(S. s. dehaani) is about as big as you can get as far as 'pedes that are regularly available.  Common or not, they're pretty darn sweet(and affordable).

*And if you have a male, PM me


----------



## super-pede (May 26, 2011)

angulata and alternans can get pretty big.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 26, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> The one in Travis' vid(S. s. dehaani) is about as big as you can get as far as 'pedes that are regularly available.  Common or not, they're pretty darn sweet(and affordable).
> 
> *And if you have a male, PM me


Thanks. 

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




super-pede said:


> angulata and alternans can get pretty big.


Which of the three (angulata, alternans and Ddehaani) get the biggest or are they all about 8-10 max and pretty thick? Thanks.


----------



## micheldied (May 27, 2011)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Thanks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I think some of the Dehaani variants get bigger than the other two. From what I've seen, Angulata are the thickest.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 27, 2011)

micheldied said:


> I think some of the Dehaani variants get bigger than the other two. From what I've seen, Angulata are the thickest.


Thanks :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 27, 2011)

i have a deehani, and a vietnamese that are both pushing 9"....kinda hard to measure them, cause both of mine are very vicious....i have seen that the heros can get 12" so that might be one of the next ones i get...


----------



## beetleman (May 28, 2011)

i have some bigones aswell, haitian,vietnam yellowleg,heros cast. heros arizonensis,scolo.gigantea"robusta"....just need to get a new camera:wall:to take pics.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 28, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> i have a deehani, and a vietnamese that are both pushing 9"....kinda hard to measure them, cause both of mine are very vicious....i have seen that the heros can get 12" so that might be one of the next ones i get...


I have a 7 inch Scolopendra heros castaneiceps. I did not know it could potentially get a foot long. If this is possible, I will just grow this one up and not get the others. I really like the look of the Scolopendra heros castaneiceps. Thanks, catfishrod69. Anybody seen the Scolopendra heros castaneiceps at 12 inches? I still find this hard to believe.


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 29, 2011)

ok sorry bout that...i just tried to find the place where i read that, and cant find it, so i must have been totally wrong there...just did some looking and wikipedia says they get about 8, and that the scolopendra gigantea can get 12, so maybe thats what i seen, not sure....so gigantea would be the one i will be looking for in the future....sorry bout that




MrCrackerpants said:


> I have a 7 inch Scolopendra heros castaneiceps. I did not know it could potentially get a foot long. If this is possible, I will just grow this one up and not get the others. I really like the look of the Scolopendra heros castaneiceps. Thanks, catfishrod69. Anybody seen the Scolopendra heros castaneiceps at 12 inches? I still find this hard to believe.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 29, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> ok sorry bout that...i just tried to find the place where i read that, and cant find it, so i must have been totally wrong there...just did some looking and wikipedia says they get about 8, and that the scolopendra gigantea can get 12, so maybe thats what i seen, not sure....so gigantea would be the one i will be looking for in the future....sorry bout that


No problem .


----------



## Galapoheros (May 29, 2011)

Another hobbyist said there is published science book material saying that Scolopendra heros is the second largest in general, but who knows.  The largest castaneiceps I had was 9.5 inches, it's in that old thread.  It's brown, looks like gigantea but it is castaneiceps.  One I have now is 8 inches and I think it's about to molt.  The manager of an exotic pet store here said they have had longer ones brought into the store but, it's something I need to see.  After having that big one, it seems ridiculous to think some out there in the wild are not at least 11 inches.  It wouldn't surprise me if there are some out there over a foot long.  @crackerpants, many scientist claim heros heros in your area is the same species as castaneiceps, just a diff color.  I know somebody in Sanderson that says his neighbor has a heros heros that is over 12 inches nailed to a board that is in his freezer, he caught it on his house when it was being built.  I'm sure they measured it wrong though, prob included the terminal legs and antennae so I'm thinking it's a little over 10".  Also, my feeling is that size is very genetic and not so environmental, there seems to be genes floating around out there in heros that sometimes allows them really big!  I've had some around 6 inches that keep molting after that but almost no noticeable growth but others keep going in size.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 29, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Another hobbyist said there is published science book material saying that Scolopendra heros is the second largest in general, but who knows.  The largest castaneiceps I had was 9.5 inches, it's in that old thread.  It's brown, looks like gigantea but it is castaneiceps.  One I have now is 8 inches and I think it's about to molt.  The manager of an exotic pet store here said they have had longer ones brought into the store but, it's something I need to see.  After having that big one, it seems ridiculous to think some out there in the wild are not at least 11 inches.  It wouldn't surprise me if there are some out there over a foot long.  @crackerpants, many scientist claim heros heros in your area is the same species as castaneiceps, just a diff color.  I know somebody in Sanderson that says his neighbor has a heros heros that is over 12 inches nailed to a board that is in his freezer, he caught it on his house when it was being built.  I'm sure they measured it wrong though, prob included the terminal legs and antennae so I'm thinking it's a little over 10".  Also, my feeling is that size is very genetic and not so environmental, there seems to be genes floating around out there in heros that sometimes allows them really big!  I've had some around 6 inches that keep molting after that but almost no noticeable growth but others keep going in size.


Great info. Especially "many scientist claim heros heros in your area is the same species as castaneiceps, just a diff color." Have you ever breed centipedes?


----------



## Galapoheros (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, also bred castaneiceps with heros heros, plings turned out greenish.  I kept two and those mated so I only want to see it the female lays eggs.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 29, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah, also bred castaneiceps with heros heros, plings turned out greenish.  I kept two and those mated so I only want to see it the female lays eggs.


Very cool. 

I found that thread:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144272


----------



## Travis K (Jun 8, 2011)

as promised...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 8, 2011)

Travis, that looks incredibly docile.  Did you give it a "bath"?


----------



## micheldied (Jun 8, 2011)

What a monster!!


----------



## Travis K (Jun 9, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Travis, that looks incredibly docile.  Did you give it a "bath"?


Like a 10th Century Demon possessed man I tied an anvil around its waist and through it in the lake.  I know there were demonic influences at work as it didn't sink without further assistance and literally took 30+ mins to drown.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 9, 2011)

wowy...thats such a beauty...I really need one that big.. great job keeping her travis  hopefully she molts again and grows an inch..hehe


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm an H2O guy, I only tried to convince a few people through emails.  lol maybe the H2O method will catch on.  It is very safe ime.  btw, technically, that pede is long but a solid 9 inches bl.


----------

